# creare overlay locale con sorgenti file locali

## stampante

Ho da poco installato Gentoo e mi piace molto.

Purtroppo avrei bisogno di software non presente nei repository ufficiali e nemmeno negli overlay.

Avrei bisogno di creare quindi un overlay locale che mi permetta di installare tali software di cui tenere preferibilmente i sorgenti sul mio computer.

Per creare tale overlay ho seguito questa  procedura:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7325834.html

Mentre l'ebuild l'ho scaricato ed è questo:

```

# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=3

inherit rpm autotools base

DESCRIPTION="Epson Inkjet Printer Driver (ESC/P-R), supports various pinters"ebuild: /usr/local/portage/epson235w/epson-inkjet-printer-201108w/epson-inkjet-printer-201108w-1.0.0.ebuild: epson235w/epson-inkjet-printer-201108w-1.0.0: does not follow correct package syntax

HOMEPAGE="http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/download/lsb/epson-inkjet/escpr/"

SRC_URI="http://linux.avasys.jp/drivers/lsb/epson-inkjet/stable/SRPMS/${P}-1lsb3.2.src.rpm"

LICENSE="GPL-3"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="net-print/cups"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

src_unpack() {

   rpm_src_unpack

}

src_prepare() {

   sed -i -e 's:/opt/lsb/:/usr/:g' configure.ac || die

   eautoreconf

}

src_compile() {

   emake -j1 || die

}

```

purtroppo con il comando

```

# ebuild epson-inkjet-printer-201108w-1.0.0.ebuild manifest

```

mi viene dato il seguente errore:

```

ebuild: /usr/local/portage/epson235w/epson-inkjet-printer-201108w/epson-inkjet-printer-201108w-1.0.0.ebuild: epson235w/epson-inkjet-printer-201108w-1.0.0: does not follow correct package syntax

```

che non riesco a risolvere

----------

## bi-andrea

Per una stampate?

Cups digitando

```
 localhost:631 
```

da un browser web deve la periferica?

un buon driver è anche

```
 ghostscript 
```

vedo che usi 

```
~amd64
```

andrebbe meglio con

```
amd64
```

----------

## stampante

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> Per una stampate?
> 
> Cups digitando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie per la risposta.

Non è solo la stampante, ma la uso wifi ed il driver per usare lo scanner è quello sul sito ufficiale epson. Potrei installarlo manualmente, ma vorrei integrarlo in gentoo attraverso un repository locale per gestirlo poi con emerge.

----------

## djinnZ

 *stampante wrote:*   

> DESCRIPTION="Epson Inkjet Printer Driver (ESC/P-R), supports various pinters"ebuild: /usr/local/portage/epson235w/epson-inkjet-printer-201108w/epson-inkjet-printer-201108w-1.0.0.ebuild: epson235w/epson-inkjet-printer-201108w-1.0.0: does not follow correct package syntax
> 
> [/color]
> 
> SLOT="0"
> ...

 Non so se lo hai riportato correttamente ma il testo in rosso proprio non mi torna ed è ovvio che emerge accusi un errore di sintassi.

Slot non mi ricordo se è obbligatorio (vado di fretta), keywords è una buona pratica impostarlo al ramo instabile ed abilitarlo esplicitamente in package.keywords ma trattandosi del tuo pc puoi fare quel che ti pare.

----------

## sabayonino

dovrebbe seguire la sitassi del tipo : net-print/epson-xx.yy (è un esempio)

vedi l'albbero di portage

```
$ tree -dfl 3 /usr/portage | grep net-print

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/net-print

├── /usr/portage/net-print

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/adobeps

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/apsfilter

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/c2esp

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/c2esp/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cndrvcups-common-lb

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cndrvcups-lb

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-bjnp

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pdf

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pk-helper

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pk-helper/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-windows

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/dymo-cups-drivers

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/dymo-cups-drivers/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/fax4cups

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-engine

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-engine/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-ppds

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-ppds/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-gui

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gmso2

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gtklp

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gutenprint

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/gutenprint/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/hplip

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/ink

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/kyocera-mita-ppds

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libgnomecups

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/libgnomecups/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libinklevel

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/libinklevel/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lm1100

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/lm1100/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lprng

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/lprng/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/magicfilter

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/magicfilter/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/mtink

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/mtink/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/npadmin

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/npadmin/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pkpgcounter

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pnm2ppa

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/pnm2ppa/files

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/poster

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pup

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pykota

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/splix

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/sshlpr

│   └── /usr/portage/net-print/xerox-drivers

```

```
/usr/portage/net-print

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/adobeps

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/adobeps/adobeps-1.0.6.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/adobeps/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/adobeps/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/adobeps/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/apsfilter

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/apsfilter/apsfilter-7.2.5.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/apsfilter/apsfilter-7.2.6.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/apsfilter/apsfilter-7.2.7.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/apsfilter/apsfilter-7.2.8.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/apsfilter/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/apsfilter/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/apsfilter/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/c2esp

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/c2esp/c2esp-24.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/c2esp/c2esp-25c.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/c2esp/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/c2esp/files

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/c2esp/files/c2esp-24-ldflags-cppflags.patch

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/c2esp/files/c2esp-25c-ldflags-cppflags.patch

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/c2esp/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/c2esp/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cndrvcups-common-lb

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cndrvcups-common-lb/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cndrvcups-common-lb/cndrvcups-common-lb-2.70-r2.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cndrvcups-common-lb/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/cndrvcups-common-lb/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cndrvcups-lb

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cndrvcups-lb/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cndrvcups-lb/cndrvcups-lb-2.70-r2.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cndrvcups-lb/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/cndrvcups-lb/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/cups-1.5.3.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/cups-1.6.2-r5.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/cups-1.6.4.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/cups-1.6.9999.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/cups-1.7.0.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/cups-9999.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files/cups-1.4.4-dont-compress-manpages.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files/cups-1.4.4-nostrip.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files/cups-1.4.4-perl-includes.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files/cups-1.4.4-php-destdir.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files/cups-1.5.0-systemd-socket-2.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files/cups-1.5.0-systemd-socket.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files/cups-1.5.2-browsing.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files/cups-1.5.2-linkperl.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files/cups-1.5.3-fix-install-perms.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files/cups-1.6.0-dont-compress-manpages.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files/cups-1.6.0-fix-install-perms.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files/cups-1.6.2-statedir.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files/cups-1.6.3-colord-profile.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files/cupsd.init.d

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files/cupsd.init.d-r1

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/files/pdftops-1.20.gentoo

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/cups/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-bjnp

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-bjnp/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-bjnp/cups-bjnp-1.1.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-bjnp/cups-bjnp-1.2.1.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-bjnp/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-bjnp/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/cups-filters-1.0.34-r1.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/cups-filters-1.0.36-r1.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/cups-filters-1.0.36-r2.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/cups-filters-1.0.41.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/cups-filters-9999.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/files

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/files/cups-browsed.init.d

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/files/cups-browsed.service

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/files/cups-filters-1.0.36-parallel.patch

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pdf

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pdf/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pdf/cups-pdf-2.6.1.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pdf/cups-pdf-3.0_beta1.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pdf/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pdf/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pk-helper

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pk-helper/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pk-helper/cups-pk-helper-0.2.4.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pk-helper/cups-pk-helper-0.2.4-r1.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pk-helper/files

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pk-helper/files/cups-pk-helper-0.2.4-revert-stricter.patch

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pk-helper/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-pk-helper/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-windows

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-windows/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-windows/cups-windows-6.0.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-windows/cups-windows-6.0-r1.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-windows/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/cups-windows/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/dymo-cups-drivers

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/dymo-cups-drivers/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/dymo-cups-drivers/dymo-cups-drivers-1.2.0.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/dymo-cups-drivers/dymo-cups-drivers-1.4.0.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/dymo-cups-drivers/files

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/dymo-cups-drivers/files/dymo-cups-drivers-1.2.0-cxxflags.patch

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/dymo-cups-drivers/files/dymo-cups-drivers-1.2.0+gcc-4.6.patch

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/dymo-cups-drivers/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/dymo-cups-drivers/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/fax4cups

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/fax4cups/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/fax4cups/fax4cups-1.28.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/fax4cups/fax4cups-1.29.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/fax4cups/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/fax4cups/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs/files

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs/files/foo2zjs-udev.patch

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs/files/foo2zjs-usbbackend.patch

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs/foo2zjs-99999999.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foo2zjs/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db/foomatic-db-4.0.20120831.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db/foomatic-db-4.0.20130805.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-engine

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-engine/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-engine/files

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-engine/files/4.0.7-perl-module.patch

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-engine/files/4.0.7-respect-ldflag.patch

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-engine/foomatic-db-engine-4.0.8.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-engine/foomatic-db-engine-4.0.9.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-engine/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-engine/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-ppds

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-ppds/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-ppds/files

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-ppds/files/Makefile.in-4.0.20120117.patch

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-ppds/foomatic-db-ppds-4.0.20120831.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-ppds/foomatic-db-ppds-4.0.20130805.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-ppds/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-db-ppds/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters/files

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters/files/foomatic-filters-4.0.9-multilib.patch

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters/foomatic-filters-4.0.17.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters/foomatic-filters-4.0.17-r1.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds/files

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds/files/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501-remove-bashisms.patch

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds/foomatic-filters-ppds-20080507.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-gui

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-gui/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-gui/foomatic-gui-0.7.9.5.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-gui/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/foomatic-gui/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gmso2

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gmso2/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gmso2/gmso2-0.1-r1.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gmso2/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/gmso2/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gtklp

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gtklp/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gtklp/gtklp-1.2.10.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gtklp/gtklp-1.2.9.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gtklp/gtklp-1.3.0.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gtklp/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/gtklp/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gutenprint

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gutenprint/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gutenprint/files

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gutenprint/files/gutenprint-5.2.4-CFLAGS.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gutenprint/files/gutenprint-5.2.7-genppd.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gutenprint/files/gutenprint-5.2.7-stdio.patch

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/gutenprint/files/gutenprint-5.2.8-genppd.patch

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gutenprint/gutenprint-5.2.7-r1.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gutenprint/gutenprint-5.2.8.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gutenprint/gutenprint-5.2.9.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/gutenprint/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/gutenprint/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/hplip

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/hplip/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/hplip/hplip-3.12.10a.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/hplip/hplip-3.13.11-r1.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/hplip/hplip-3.13.9.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/hplip/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/hplip/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/ink

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/ink/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/ink/ink-0.5.1.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/ink/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/ink/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/kyocera-mita-ppds

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/kyocera-mita-ppds/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/kyocera-mita-ppds/kyocera-mita-ppds-8.4.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/kyocera-mita-ppds/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/kyocera-mita-ppds/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libgnomecups

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libgnomecups/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libgnomecups/files

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libgnomecups/files/enablenet.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libgnomecups/files/libgnomecups-0.2.3-cups-1.6.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libgnomecups/files/libgnomecups-0.2.3-glib.h.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libgnomecups/files/libgnomecups-0.2.3-g_list_find_custom.patch

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/libgnomecups/files/libgnomecups-0.2.3-pkgconfig.patch

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libgnomecups/libgnomecups-0.2.3-r2.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libgnomecups/libgnomecups-0.2.3-r3.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libgnomecups/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/libgnomecups/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libinklevel

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libinklevel/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libinklevel/files

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libinklevel/files/libinklevel-0.6.5_rc1-libdir.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libinklevel/files/libinklevel-0.7.1-libdir.patch

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/libinklevel/files/libinklevel-0.8.0-automagicdebug.patch

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libinklevel/libinklevel-0.8.0-r1.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/libinklevel/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/libinklevel/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lm1100

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lm1100/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lm1100/files

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lm1100/files/lm1100-1.0.2a-class.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lm1100/files/lm1100-1.0.2a-fix-compile-gcc-3.4.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lm1100/files/lm1100-1.0.2a-fix-compile-gcc-4.1.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lm1100/files/lm1100-1.0.2a-makefile.patch

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/lm1100/files/lm1100maint-firmware.patch

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lm1100/lm1100-1.0.2a.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lm1100/lm1100-1.0.2a-r1.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lm1100/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/lm1100/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lprng

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lprng/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lprng/files

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lprng/files/lprng-3.8.27-certs.diff

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lprng/files/lprng-3.8.28-krb.diff

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lprng/files/lprng-3.8.28-lpq.diff

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lprng/files/lprng-3.8.28-make.diff

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lprng/files/lprng-init

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/lprng/files/printcap

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lprng/lprng-3.8.35-r2.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/lprng/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/lprng/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/magicfilter

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/magicfilter/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/magicfilter/files

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/magicfilter/files/magicfilter-2.3d-glibc-2.10.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/magicfilter/files/magicfilter-2.3h-configure.patch

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/magicfilter/files/magicfilter-2.3h-makefile.patch

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/magicfilter/magicfilter-2.3h.ebuild

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/magicfilter/Manifest

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/magicfilter/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/metadata.xml

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/mtink

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/mtink/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/mtink/files

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/mtink/files/mtink-1.0.16-options.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/mtink/files/mtink-1.0.16-overflow.patch

│   │   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/mtink/files/mtinkd.confd

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/mtink/files/mtinkd.rc

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/mtink/Manifest

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/mtink/metadata.xml

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/mtink/mtink-1.0.16-r1.ebuild

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/npadmin

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/npadmin/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/npadmin/files

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/npadmin/files/npadmin-0.8.7-stdlib.patch

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/npadmin/Manifest

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/npadmin/metadata.xml

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/npadmin/npadmin-0.8.7.ebuild

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pkpgcounter

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pkpgcounter/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pkpgcounter/Manifest

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pkpgcounter/metadata.xml

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/pkpgcounter/pkpgcounter-3.50-r1.ebuild

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pnm2ppa

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pnm2ppa/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pnm2ppa/files

│   │   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/pnm2ppa/files/pnm2ppa-1.12-gentoo.diff

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pnm2ppa/Manifest

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pnm2ppa/metadata.xml

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/pnm2ppa/pnm2ppa-1.13-r1.ebuild

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/poster

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/poster/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/poster/Manifest

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/poster/metadata.xml

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/poster/poster-20060221.ebuild

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pup

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pup/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pup/Manifest

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pup/metadata.xml

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/pup/pup-1.1-r1.ebuild

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pykota

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pykota/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pykota/Manifest

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pykota/metadata.xml

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/pykota/pykota-1.25_p2437-r1.ebuild

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/pykota/pykota-1.26.ebuild

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/splix

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/splix/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/splix/Manifest

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/splix/metadata.xml

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/splix/splix-2.0.0_p20111206.ebuild

│   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/sshlpr

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/sshlpr/ChangeLog

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/sshlpr/Manifest

│   │   ├── /usr/portage/net-print/sshlpr/metadata.xml

│   │   └── /usr/portage/net-print/sshlpr/sshlpr-1.ebuild

│   └── /usr/portage/net-print/xerox-drivers

│       ├── /usr/portage/net-print/xerox-drivers/ChangeLog

│       ├── /usr/portage/net-print/xerox-drivers/Manifest

│       ├── /usr/portage/net-print/xerox-drivers/metadata.xml

│       └── /usr/portage/net-print/xerox-drivers/xerox-drivers-0_p20080123.ebuild

```

----------

## Massimog

 *stampante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie per la risposta.
> 
> Non è solo la stampante, ma la uso wifi ed il driver per usare lo scanner è quello sul sito ufficiale epson. Potrei installarlo manualmente, ma vorrei integrarlo in gentoo attraverso un repository locale per gestirlo poi con emerge.

 

anche io ho una epson(PX710W) e non ho dovuto installare i driver dal sito ufficiale per usare lo scanner

----------

## ago

 *stampante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> DESCRIPTION="Epson Inkjet Printer Driver (ESC/P-R), supports various pinters"ebuild: /usr/local/portage/epson235w/epson-inkjet-printer-201108w/epson-inkjet-printer-201108w-1.0.0.ebuild: epson235w/epson-inkjet-printer-201108w-1.0.0: does not follow correct package syntax
> 
> ...

 

Correggi nome ebuild e descrizione. O prova se via cups funziona come ti è stato suggerito.

----------

